
Neuropatic Pain and Microdose MDMA - gaspoweredcat
A few days ago i was discussing various chemical experiences with a friend who also has nerve damage (his is in his knee, mine is an upper right Ulnar Plexopathy caused by a botched operation, i believe it was recently revealed DaVinci had the same issue) eventually the conversation came around to the effects of various chemicals on our pain issues like the fact that even strong opiates dont seem to help but we both noted that we never remember having noticed the &quot;burning&quot; pain while on MDMA<p>in some cases SSRI&#x2F;SNRI chemicals are used to treat neuropathic pain so it made some sense t me that serotonin would play a role in the pain which gave me an idea, could microdosing MDMA be an effective treatment for this pain? and luckily i had some on hand.<p>as such i decided to test this theory out starting with a 30mg dose and moving up to 50mg where i found best effect with minimal unwanted effects taken first thing in the morning in exchange for my usual 60mg codeine, 1000mg paracetamol and 400mg pregabalin<p>to my surprise it worked, better than i could have actually imagined, not only did it pretty much nullify the pain but also seemed to slightly restore some of the function in my hand, not by massive amount but certainly enough to notice (you would likely need to redose in the day as the effect seems to wain after about 6-8 hours)<p>of course one persons report hardly qualifies as a clinical study and its entirely possible it could have been the placebo effect but id argue this may be something that warrants further study especially for those on the likes of tramadol (which i stopped as it turned me into a zombie)<p>has anyone else had similar experiences or have there actually been any studies on this? it seems like it may actually be a promising solution if my experience is anything to go by
======
Phithagoras
www.erowid.org/

might have people with similar experiences.

